# Sacramento vs. San Antonio Game Thread (1/2)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (18-9) vs. San Antonio Spurs (25-6)
Arco Arena, Sunday January 2, 2005
6:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters

<blink>







</blink>




































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 

<blink>







</blink>




































Rasho Nesterovic/Tim Duncan/Bruce Bowen/Manu Ginobili/Tony Parker *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Kings 90*
Spurs 87

*Peja 20pts*

Duncan 21pts 12rbs 3blks


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The Kings, who host San Antonio on Sunday, have won their last five games that begin a new year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Sacramento will win this one. San Antonio has been playing great ball lately, and Sacramento will put an end to it. Peja and Bibby have to have big games for their team to win, which I think will happen.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kings 102
SA 96

peja 28pts 
TD 19pts 9rebs 4blks


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I think Sacramento will win this one. San Antonio has been playing great ball lately, and Sacramento will put an end to it. Peja and Bibby have to have big games for their team to win, which I think will happen.


Koko u're being too nice... keep this up and other teams won't mind losing to the Spurs!

Sactown's playing in Arco, but have not been as impressive as expected at home... I really can't go against the Spurs, they're just playing too darn good.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Spurs board game thread


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Spurs 91
Kings 94

Bibby: 21 pts
Peja: 20 pts

We are due to beat a solid team, but i wouldn't be surprised if we didn't


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Koko u're being too nice... keep this up and other teams won't mind losing to the Spurs!
> ...






It's not really being too nice, but maybe too negative. I really don't see the Spurs winning 62+ games, and Sacramento is a tough team at home, so I think it amounts to a loss. Plus, the Kings fans on this site are cool, so I feel I can share my thoughts without being hammered or insulted.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are cool too.  

And Happy New Year. (Urime Viti i Ri) in my language.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

We beat a good team!!!

Kevin Martin was fantastic tonight. That pass behind the back and through Barry's legs was sick...look for it on Sportscenter:yes:

Box Score: Kings 86, Spurs 81 

Good defense.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Duncan had a tough night... I won't attribute it all to Webbers D, but some of it can be attributed to him! He played awesome D... Great game... Kings don't normally win the low scoring games. Martin was AWESOME tonight! Did anyone see that NO LOOK BETWEEN THE DEFENDERS LEGS BEHIND THE BACK PASS to Darius?! Sick!!!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I hate Kings but I hate Spurs even more. 

Great win! 

Jimmy


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Kevin Martin was fantastic tonight. That pass behind the back and through Barry's legs was sick...look for it on Sportscenter:yes:


That was an amazing play!!!!
When I first saw it on sportscenter I was like that was a really good behind the back pass and then they replayed it and showed how the ball went through Brent Barry's legs, simply beautiful.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Sweet win FINALY got a prediction right peja 28pts, Kevin Martin pass was amazing.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Clamping down: Kings beat the Spurs with defense 

Kings Notes: Forget the offense; Webber turns defensive 

Ailene Voisin: This kid looks like wily veteran


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Inside Dish vs. San Antonio 

Postgame Quotes-vs. San Antonio


----------

